# Pumpkin recipes?



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

This sounds great. I will be back with some.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

I can't take credit for this. Got it off of Taste of Home website. Have made it the last few years & it goes over really well. Great tasting!

Pumpkin Pie Dip

1 package (8oz) cream cheese, softened
2 cups confectioners sugar
1 cup canned pumpkin
1/2 cup sour cream
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1 teaspoon pumpkin pie spice
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger

In mixing bowl, beat cream cheese & confectioners sugar until smoothe. Gradually add the pumpkin, sour cream, cinnamon, spice & giner. Beat until smooth. Serve with graham sticks or crackers.


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

Found a bunch of yummy new pumpkin recipes to make this year so one of those may take over as a favorite but right now...the simplest is our household favorite:

Pumpkin Spice Cookies
1 box spice cake mix
1 15 oz can pumpkin

Mix together. Batter will be very thick. Spoon onto cookie sheet. Bake 8-10 minutes. Let cool at least 5-10 minutes then dust with Powdered sugar if desired.

They are super easy and everyone loves them.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, these sound great. I will have to find the Pumpkin Fluff that I made last year.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

this is great keep em coming!


----------



## Ichabod Crane (Sep 10, 2010)

I'd love to share a couple, but since I'm a Pastry Chef by trade, mine are somewhat complex and multi parted. If any of you are willing to try them, I can post them, or you can PM me for them. I'm not trying to sound snooty or anything, I just don't want to post something that people might feel too troublesome to try. Let me know, I have an awesome Pumpkin Chiffon Tart, and Pumpkin Cream Puffs.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Ichabod Crane said:


> I'd love to share a couple, but since I'm a Pastry Chef by trade, mine are somewhat complex and multi parted. If any of you are willing to try them, I can post them, or you can PM me for them. I'm not trying to sound snooty or anything, I just don't want to post something that people might feel too troublesome to try. Let me know, I have an awesome Pumpkin Chiffon Tart, and Pumpkin Cream Puffs.


Ohhh, I would love your recipes!!


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

Would also love the Pumpkin Cream Puff recipe...we aren't pastry chefs by any means but are always up for a challenge!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Pumpkin Soup - Pumpkin with a Savory flavor.

There are a lot of different pumpkin soup recipes, but this one does the trick for us.

2 8oz can Libbys pure pumpkin meat (no spices added)
3 8oz cans of chicken broth
1 cup heavy whipping cream
1 package bacon, diced
1/2 yellow onion, diced fine
A tablespoon of sweet basil
Salt and pepper to taste.

Dice the onion and bacon, brown them in the bottom of the soup pot with a little olive oil until the onion is clear.
Reduce heat, add chicken broth and pumpkin, bring to a boil, reduce to a simmer, slowly whisk in cream, add, basil, salt and pepper, serve warm with bread or in large mugs.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Ichabod Crane said:


> I'd love to share a couple, but since I'm a Pastry Chef by trade, mine are somewhat complex and multi parted. If any of you are willing to try them, I can post them, or you can PM me for them. I'm not trying to sound snooty or anything, I just don't want to post something that people might feel too troublesome to try. Let me know, I have an awesome Pumpkin Chiffon Tart, and Pumpkin Cream Puffs.


I'm a former chef myself and although ive only dabbled on the pastry front, pumpkin is definitely something worth venturing back for. I would be elated if you would share your expert recipes with us. I'd love to have something I know would work well so that I could try at it until i got it right.


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE these muffins and (for those of you that are familiar with the restaurant) they taste exactly like Panera's Pumpkin Muffies. I also dust the top with powdered sugar after they have cooled a little. YUUUUMMMMMY!!!


RECIPE FOR PUMPKIN MUFFINS
Makes 1 dozen

INGREDIENTS:
1.5 cups all-purpose flour
1 tsp baking powder
15-oz can pumpkin
1/3 cup vegetable oil
2 large eggs
1 tsp pumpkin-pie spice (a combo of cinnamon, nutmeg, cloves, ginger, and allspice)
1.25 cups plus 1 Tbsp sugar
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp cinnamon

Equipment: 12 foil or paper muffin liners; a muffin pan with 12 (1/2-cup) muffin cups

DIRECTIONS:
Put oven rack in middle position and preheat oven toe 350F. Put liners in muffin cups.

Whisk together flour and baking powder in a small bowl.

Whisk together pumpkin, oil, eggs, pumpkin-pie spice, 1.25 cups sugar, baking soda, and salt in a large bowl until smooth, then whisk in flour mixture until just combined.

Stir together cinnamon and remaining 1 tablespoon sugar in another bowl.

Divide batter among muffin cups (each should be about 3/4 full), then sprinkle tops with cinnamon-sugar mixture. Bake until puffed and golden brown and a wooden pick or skewer inserted into center of a muffin comes out clean, 25 to 30 minutes.

Cool in pan on a rack 5 minutes, then transfer muffins from pan to rack and cool to warm or room temperature.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (Sep 10, 2010)

Since I've recieved several requests, I will post a couple of recipes. They're kinda long, so I'll post them as separate threads.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

My family's favorite pumpkin recipe:

Pumpkin Bars

1 box carrot cake mix
4 tsp pumpkin pie spice
1 can solid-pak pumpkin

Mix according to box directions then add pumpkin pie spice and can of pumpkin.
pour into greased and floured 1" x 11" x 15" pan (jelly roll pan) Bake at 350 degrees for 30 min (careful not to overbake) let cool

Cream cheese icing:

8oz cream cheese, softened
1 stick butter, softened
1 Tbsp vanilla
1 box confectioner's sugar

Mix until smooth, and ice pumpkin bars. Keep refrigerated.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

that pumpkin soup sounds freakin' amazing!


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

I've got a few pumpkin recipes. I have one for a pumpkin beef stew. One word of warning, don't serve it if there are "helicopter parents" around. One of the ingredients calls for bourbon and I'd hate to get you in "trouble" for serving dinner with alcohol in it.


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

HeatherR reminded me of this recipe I make every year, it sounds very similar to hers ...We love them warm right out of the oven while the butterscotch chips are still a little melted  Originally got this from Allrecipes.

 Mini Pumpkin Butterscotch Muffins

1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup white sugar
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 eggs
1/2 cup melted butter
1 cup canned pumpkin
1 (6 ounce) package butterscotch chips

1.	Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease mini-muffin pan with cooking spray.
2. Sift together the flour, brown sugar, white sugar, cinnamon, ginger, nutmeg, baking soda, baking powder, and salt into a large bowl. Whisk together the eggs, butter, and pumpkin in a separate bowl. Mix the flour mixture with the egg mixture. Stir in the butterscotch chips; pour into each cup of the muffin pan to about 3/4 full.
3. Bake in preheated oven until a toothpick inserted into the center of a muffin comes out clean, 10 to 12 minutes.


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm definitely making that Pumpkin Soup in the next couple of weeks....sounds so good! I don't care how hot it is outside!


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

This is my signature pumpkin-beef stew dish. Keep in mind that it does contain alcohol.

Beef Stew in a Pumpkin shell 
•	2 pound of beef, cut in bite size cubes, pat dry before cooking.
•	1 small onion, finely chopped 
•	2 garlic cloves, minced 
•	1 tablespoon olive oil 
•	2 large tomatoes, coarsely chopped 
•	1 green bell pepper; chopped 
•	1 red bell pepper chopped 
•	1 teaspoon black pepper 
•	1 tablespoon oregano 
•	2 teaspoon of basil 
•	1 teaspoon crushed red pepper (optional) 
•	1 teaspoon sugar 
•	1 cup of dried apricots, chopped coarsely if whole and large 
•	3 medium potatoes, peeled and diced 
•	3 sweet potatoes, peeled and diced 
•	2 cups of beef broth 
•	1 medium large Pumpkin 
•	Butter or margarine; melted 
•	1/4 c Bourbon 
•	1 pound of whole kernel corn, drained and/or defrosted 


In the olive oil brown the beef with the onion and garlic. Add all the remaining ingredients, except the corn, sherry and pumpkin of course. Simmer for a 1hour, covered. 
Cut the top off the pumpkin and discard. Scoop out the seeds and stringy membrane, and discard them as well. You could toast the pumpkin seeds in the oven for a snack if you like, but they are not used in this recipe. 
Brush the inside of the pumpkin with butter and sprinkle lightly with salt and pepper. Stir in the stew, sherry and corn. Bake the stew containing pumpkin at 325F for about an hour, or until the pumpkin is tender. 
When serving, scoop out some pumpkin along with the stew.


----------



## rokzmom (Oct 23, 2009)

*Mini Pumpkin Whoopie Pies*

Just had these at a party and they are AHHHH-Mazing. A little extra effort, but so worth it.

For the Whoopie Cookies:
3 c. all-purpose flour
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. baking soda
2 Tbsp. ground cinnamon
1 Tbsp. ground ginger
1 Tbsp. ground cloves
2 c. firmly packed dark brown sugar
1 c. vegetable oil
3 c. chilled pumpkin puree
2 large eggs
1 tsp. vanilla

For the filling:
3 c. confectioner's sugar
1/2 c. unsalted butter, softened
8 oz. cream cheese, softened
1 tsp. vanilla

To make the cookies:
Preheat oven to 350F. Line two baking sheets with parchment paper.

In medium bowl, mix flour, salt, baking powder, baking soda, cinnamon, ginger and cloves. Set aside.

In large bowl, whisk brown sugar and oil together until combined. Add pumpkin, and whisk to combine thoroughly. Add eggs and vanilla and whisk until combined.

Gradually add flour mixture to pumpkin mixture until completely combined.

Use a melon baller or teaspoon to drop heaping teaspoons of the dough onto prepared baking sheets, about 1 inch apart. Bake for 10-12 minutes, until the cookies are just starting to crack on top and a toothpick inserted into the center of a cookie comes out clean. Remove from oven and let cool completely on the pan before assembling with filling.

To make the filling:
Sift confectioners sugar into a medium bowl and set aside. In a separate bowl, beat the butter until completely smooth with no visible lumps. Then add cream cheese and beat until combined. Add confectioners sugar and vanilla and beat until smooth. Do not overbeat or it will be too thin. This can be made a day ahead and refrigerated. Let it soften at room temp before using it, though.

To assemble:
Turn half of the cooled cookies upside down (flat side facing up). Use a tablespoon to drop a dollop of filling onto the flat side of the cookie. Place another cookie, flat side down on top of the filling. 

Refrigerate assembled cookies for at least 30 minutes to allow the filling to firm up before serving.


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

I know this is a bit of an old thread....But I had to tell you all I tried the "Pumpkin Soup" recipe last Sat. WOW! It was creamy, rich, and delicious! 

You folks gotta try it!!! Thanks Spats for posting it !


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Just made Spats Pumpkin Soup....

Friggin' Fabulous!


----------



## jvondra (Oct 10, 2010)

Hands diwn my favorite. Pumpkin Dip

1 can of pumpkin 
1 8oz box of vanilla pudding
1 tub (reg size) cool whip
your favorite pumpkin pie spice aka: cinnamon, allspice etc...

Just whip together and season to your liking...remember a little allspice goes a long way... and let cool in the fridge for about an hour....unless your like me a and it's gone in a couple minutes. Serve with graham crackers, vanilla waiffers, or anything else that sounds good....my kids like cinnamon pretzle twists....


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm SO hungry now!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

for those of you who posted the pumpkin muffin recipe...could I add nuts to any of these? I was thinking Pecans...mmm...


----------



## Pyewacket (Aug 28, 2010)

Last Thanksgiving, I made Libby's Quick Pumpkin Pudding and it was very well-received. I'm going to make it again for this year's Halloween party but, this time, I'm going to add ginger cookies (Nyaker's Gingersnaps at World Market are tasty).


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

My soup has groupies.

Wow, there is a sentence I never thought I'd write.

Thanks, gang!

Just a side note, you can always add more bacon, or ham, or carrots to that soup if you want it thicker. As it is, it's very liquid, good for dunking bread.
I've even had it with shredded kale and little smokies sausages.


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Spats said:


> My soup has groupies.


Ummm.... We prefer the term "Soupies".


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Noted, lexicon updated.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

just made a pot of the pumpkin soup...Yummy!


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

First of all, love the "soupies" joke. 


Second of all, if you haven't made this Paula Deen Pumpkin Gooey Butter Cake, your life is void of meaning:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/pumpkin-gooey-butter-cakes-recipe/index.html



Third of all, that pumpkin soup _is_ delicious!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Bumping this because I made that 2010 pumpkin soup and _muah_! 

I thought it would be fun to add on to this list and keep the pumpkin love going! Would also love any recipes you all have for "baking" or "making" something inside a pumpkin! (There was one previous post of beef stew inside a pumpkin shell recipe... YUM!)


----------



## WitchingHour (Aug 29, 2021)

PUMPKIN MEATLOAF 

*ingredients*

4 small pumpkins
1/2 pound bulk country pork sausage
1/2 pound lean ground beef
1 clove garlic, minced OR 1/8 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon dry beef bouillon granules
1 egg, beaten
1/3 cup milk
1/4 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 cup breadcrumbs


*directions*

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
Thoroughly wash the pumpkins and wipe dry. Slice off the tops of each pumpkin (about an inch down from the top), and set aside.
Using a spoon (the serrated kind work great), scoop out the seeds and strings and discard. Set cleaned-out pumpkins aside.
Combine the sausage, ground beef, garlic, beef bouillon granules, egg, milk, Worcestershire sauce, black pepper and breadcrumbs in a bowl until mixed.
Evenly divide the meatloaf mixture between the empty pumpkin shells. Put the tops back on the pumpkins, fitting them back on as snuggly as possible.
Place the filled pumpkins in a large baking pan with some water in the bottom of the pan.
Place the baking pan in the oven and bake for 1 1/2 hours or until the meatloaf temperature is 155 degrees F when checked with a meat thermometer.
To serve, remove the pumpkins from the baking dish and set on a cutting board. When cool enough to handle, cut each pumpkin in half and serve.









Halloween Meatloaf-Filled Pumpkin Recipe | CDKitchen.com


A great dinner for Halloween that isn't creepy or scary! Use pie pumpkins for this recipe. You can easily swap the meatloaf recipe for with your favorite one.




www.cdkitchen.com





(Of course my first post would be related to food! 😂)


----------

